# Ran over a curb...



## markourn (Apr 21, 2008)

Long story short, back end kicked out and I ran over a curb that's about 7" tall. My front wheels only went over it not the back. The only issue i'm having is that my steering wheel is not aligned anymore. In order for me to go in a straight line with the car, the steering wheels is positioned as if im making a medium left turn. Also when all this happened the car had a CEL on for what im not sure. When I hit the curb, the cell light shut off and hasnt been back on since. I'm going to be taking the car in but I was curious as to what I ****ed up. Thxs


----------



## McDoogle (Jun 23, 2009)

I did that once with my integra, and I bent the sub frame on the curb so even if the wheels were aligned, the steering wheel was off and one wheel was an inch or so closer to the wheelwell. handling was noticeably affected


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My coworker did something similiar to my GTO. Broke the engine cradel, control arm, hub, knuckle, rim, bumper. fog was cracked, and grills were messed up.

Got a check for about 6000 from insurace. Fixed for 2000 with used parts...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude all kinds of stuff could be wrong - bent control arm, bent tie rod, ball joints ruined, etc...

When you take it in, make sure they check the frame. If its twisted even slightly they'll never be able to truly fix it without straightening the frame. I did this once in my 64GP (  )... and it was only like $350 to get it straightened.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way but after reading your other posts, what you need to do is learn to have some respect for that vehicle. No sermon here. It's just that letting a friend do a burnout while he had the e-brake on, driving with the CEL on, and now this...........well...........just makes me wonder what adventure is in store next for that poor car. And why, oh why, would you want to come on a website and tell hundreds/thousands of people about it. Just take it to the shop. It's not my car, and I'm not trying to tell you what to do with your car but, as they say, 'I'm just saying'.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but after reading your other posts, what you need to do is learn to have some respect for that vehicle. No sermon here. It's just that letting a friend do a burnout while he had the e-brake on, driving with the CEL on, and now this...........well...........just makes me wonder what adventure is in store next for that poor car. And why, oh why, would you want to come on a website and tell hundreds/thousands of people about it. Just take it to the shop. It's not my car, and I'm not trying to tell you what to do with your car but, as they say, 'I'm just saying'.


very true, but also isn't the point of the forum for the love and knowledge of cars, not how we treat them? i'm not defending his actions, cause i would never do that stuff from common sense, but we can't just crusify him either.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's just me. I don't beat around the bush. If I had posted something like that I would expect a similar response directed towards me. And I think what I said was fairly mild comparitively. And, believe me, I held back. If he'd posted that on other forums I visit he'd be eaten alive.


----------

